#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  IIT Kanpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## amos.0119

*IIT Kanpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus:*



*IIT Kanpur Year of Establishment:* 1959.

*IIT Kanpur Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*IIT Kanpur Admission:* JEE Mains & JEE Advaced.

*CONNECTIVITY:
*
*Nearest Airport :* Kanpur Airport,Kanpur
*Distance from Airport :* 24 km
*Nearest Railway Station :* Kanpur Central Railway Station
*Distance from Railway Station :* 16 km


*IIT Kanpur Branches In Engineering:*
Aerospace EngineeringBiological Sciences and BioengineeringChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMaterials Science and EngineeringChemistry(4-yr B.S. Course)Economics(4-yr B.S. Course)Mathematics and Scientific Computing(4-yr B.S. Course)Physics(4-yr B.S. Course)
*CUTOFF RANKS (OPENING & CLOSING RANKS) :
*
*OPENING AND CLOSING RANKS FOR VARIOUS COURSES : JEE (Advanced) – 2013
..........................(GEN)......................(OBC).........................(SC).....................(ST)
**BRANCH*
*OPEN*
*CLOSE*
*OPEN*
*CLOSE*
*OPEN*
*CLOSE*
*OPEN*
*CLOSE*


*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
1618
2618
644
989
270
446
150
246

Biological Sciences and Bioengineering
3325
4873
2302
2616
1344
1493
482
751

Chemical Engineering
1018
2112
726
1208
564
709
283
410

Civil Engineering
1363
2500
531
1069
227
475
104
155

Computer Science and Engineering
120
307
42
151
42
83
36
88

Electrical Engineering
181
703
167
344
104
218
59
107

Materials Science and Engineering
2406
4005
1197
2168
736
1308
504
698

Mechanical Engineering
285
976
302
454
135
235
30
109




*IIT Kanpur Fee Structure For Engineering 2014:

1.
One Time Payment
₹2,950

2.
Payable Each Semester
₹56,567 (₹11,567)

3.
Refundable Caution Deposit
₹7,000

4.
Medical Insurance Premium per Annum
———

Total Fees Payable at the time of Admission
₹66,517 (₹21,517)

Other Fees
Mess Advance of ₹3,000 to the respective Hall of Residence



*
*IIT Kanpur Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering :* Total Fee INR 24,542/- Per Year.

*IIT Kanpur Placements 2013:

**Highest Package Offered :* $130000  per Annum (Around ₹70 Lakhs) by Rocket fuel, a US based company.

*
IIT Kanpur Campus & Intra Facilities:
*
Campus:The Campus is located on GT Road at Kalyanpur, about 16 km west of Kanpur city, on 1055 acres of land offered by the Government of UP. It is a residential campus offering accomodation to about 350 faculty members, about 700 support staff members, and about 4000 students. The campus has all the amenities for developing the personal, social and academic skills of the community.

*Central library: 

*P K Kelkar Library (Formerly Central Library) of the Indian Institute of Technology, Kanpur (IITK) is an academic Library with a collection of more than 3,00,000 volumes and subscriptions to more than 1000 periodicals. it is one of the best Library in the nation housed in three-storey building with the total 6973 sq. m. floor area. The Abstracting and Indexing periodicals, Microform and CD-ROM databases. technical reports, Standards and thesis are important part of this collection. Each year, on an average 4500 books and journal volumes are added to the collection.

*IIT Kanpur Hostel & Mess Facilities:
*
Housed in an imposing double storeyed building and located at a central place, Visitors’ Hostel provides boarding and lodging facilities for the Institute’s guests, newly appointed faculty and staff members, delegates and participants attending various conferences, seminars, symposia and workshops. The Visitors’ Hostel has some allied facilities on the campus and in Chittaranjan Park Colony, New Delhi also for the benefit of the Institute’s Visitors.

*Allied Facilities:*
Visiting Faculty Apartment at IIT KanpurService Apartment at Chittaranjan park , New DelhiOutreach 69 & 80 building, IIT KanpurThe Visitors’ Hostel and allied facilities are operated as a non-profit activity to mainly support the academic and research activity on the campus with a homely atmosphere and ambience, traditionally acclaimed for its environs of hygiene and food of homely relish and richness. The following are the various activities undertaken by the team managing the affairs of the Visitors’ Hostel and allied facilities.

Accommodation: Visitors’ Hostel has been equipped with 70 Standard rooms of which 55 are AC and 15 are Non-AC. Further there are 15 Deluxe AC rooms. It can accommodate a maximum of 170 guests at a time on twin sharing basis. All the rooms have attached bathrooms with modern amenities.

*Dining Facility:* 

VH provides dining facilities to in-house guests staying in VH and Visiting Faculty Apartment and for Institute activities. The Visitors’ Hostel has 2 air-conditioned dining halls with capacity of 30 and 70 guests respectively. One of the dining halls has a well furnished sitting room attached with it.

*IIT Kanpur Address:* 

Indian Institute of Technology, Kanpur Kanpur – 208 016 (UP), INDIA.





  Similar Threads: IIT Kanpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities Delhi Technical Campus, Bahadurgarh  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: HBTI Kanpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities HBTI Kanpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIT Kanpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------

